
Further fate of PlatformIO Project - jpenninkhof
https://github.com/platformio/platformio/issues/490
======
jpenninkhof
This project is just brilliant and it would be a waste to see it disappear. It
makes life for embedded software developers so much easier, by providing a
single environment that supports a wide array of target boards and IDEs.

Their quest for funding may still need a slightly different approach though. I
really hope an investor can see the value of this project without the business
case or profit model being spelled out exactly.

~~~
rossng
PlatformIO is exactly the kind of 'infrastructure project' that everyone is
always suggesting YC should fund. I think they should consider a Kickstarter
as well - this seems to have worked for a few similar projects.

Developing for embedded devices (in fact, developing C/C++ in general) is
currently a complete mess. Fixing it properly will have significant knock-on
value.

